
Will They Suspend Me? - dylan604
https://twitter.com/suspendthepres
======
detaro
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23404030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23404030)

------
tech-historian
Fascinating concept! popcorn.gif

